# g13 gigabud from attitude



## dr pyro (Jun 15, 2009)

I just got my order 2 week ago started the g13 gigabud feminized. Not one grew didn't even break soaked 24 hrs the went to wet paper towel.really disappointed just wanted to see if any one else had this problem.If so did attitude send you replacements. this is my 3rd order with them with over 1000.00 u.s. spent.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 15, 2009)

Write to them asap. You should get preferred customer service, I would hope. Man, and I thought I dropped some large change at $200.


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 15, 2009)

i meant 1000 all together 300-350 each time


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 15, 2009)

whats your germ method?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered some Gigabud a while ago.  I germed 3 seeds and only had 1 come up.  I generally do pretty good at germing seeds (I suck at cloning for some reason  ).  I almost didn't order these seeds since I am not a fan of fem seeds, but wanted a fast Indica to help with sleep problems, so decided to try it.  She is in flowering right now.

E-Mail Attitude.  They seem to be a good company to work with.


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

attitude says there souvieners and theres nothing they can do. ah well looks like i'll take my business elsewhere. just a warning to all find someone who guarantees there product they sell.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 16, 2009)

got one freebie from attitude, it germed just fine and the smoke is great. journal in my sig...hate to hear that though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I have to say that I understand that they cannot have a "guarantee"--how could they possibly determine who didn't know what they were doing, who was lying to get free seeds, etc, etc.  I would say that non-germing problems would be more of a breeder problem and not an "Attitude" problem.  I am happy with the transactions that I have had with them.


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

ya turkey i was following you thread on it kinda inspired me to get it.i understand the guarantee thing. JUst got an email from the there gonna foward my emails to breeder and see if they the breeder can fix it. well will see if it works out.i just want some dam giga that germ.


----------



## Barbapopa (Jun 26, 2009)

Some of those seeds just have really tough skins.  I think it was in one of Jorge Cervantes books where he recommended putting an emery board in a matchbox then put the seeds in there and shake it.  Since I have been doing this my germ rate has gone up drastically.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

That's too bad about your beans. It sucks that they won't replace them but you can't really blame them. Anyone can say that the seeds didn't grow so they have no way to know if you're telling the truth or not. Try a different site, I guess. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 27, 2009)

ya i know its not there fault.i gotta send back my beans to g13 to get a replacement so attitude came threw with dealing with g13 for me.


----------

